# Potato Wedges



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

What do the flatiron buildings in your city look like? Their shape is really intriguing. 

For Toronto:

The Gooderham Building was built about a decade before the Flatiron in NYC. (1892) It is now designated as a historical landmark.


















35 The Esplanade (Residential Condominium)


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

I love the Goodherham! such a cool view when your at the intersection.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

OMG that red building is soooooooo cool!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> OMG that red building is soooooooo cool!!!


Haha. PotatoGuy looking at Potato Wedges....

Anyways here is a night shot.. this was a UPC winner a few years ago. I love the lighting of its crown. Just imagine yourself in the room at the very top...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Skybean said:


> What do the flatiron buildings in your city look like? Their shape is really intriguing.



Heres one in Singapore:


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

We need at least one photo of THE Flatiron Building in New York (Built 1902 Height 87m)









Radisson Plaza Hotel in Sydney (Built 1928 Height 63m)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Besides the Flatiron Bldg, NYC has other triangluar building that exist.

Delmonico's, Manhattan









Liberty Motel, Manhattan









Building at the intersection of 21st St, Astoria Blvd, and Newton Rd, Astoria, Queens









Intersection at Van Dam and 35 Sts, Blissville, Queens









Eagle Electric, LIC, Queens









Intersection of 18th St and Bay Ave, Brooklyn









Interection of 149th St at 3rd and Willis Aves, The Bronx









The Seventh Day Adventists Church, The Bronx









Intersection of Hunt Ave, Antin Pl, and Bronxdale Ave, The Bronx









23 Wall St, Manhattan









The El Dorado, Briarwood, Queens









Tower Diner, Forest Hills, Queens









Intersection of 150th St, Fredrick Douglass Blvd, and Macombs Pl, Manhattan









Intersection of 14th St, 9th Ave, and Hudson St, Manhattan









Village Cigars, Manhattan









Somewhere on Leonard St, Brooklyn









1882 Grand Concourse, The Bronx


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the Gooderham Potato Wedge in Toronto the most. The other side has windows painted on! Anyone have pics of that?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I like the Gooderham Potato Wedge in Toronto the most. The other side has windows painted on! Anyone have pics of that?


I sure do. I am the pic hunter!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Why not call them "flatirons?"

Anyway, some of Chicago's:


















^^That is a flatiron but I couldn't find a good picture of the base.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

More in Singapore

Jinrickisha Station:




























Whitehouse, an art deco building formerly a post office:


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Potato wedges, huh?...  I'm sorry, but I simply can't resist the thought...Can you imagine how huge a deep fryer you'd need...?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think they're called flatiron buildings because they look like an iron layed flat.


----------



## bagel (Mar 24, 2003)

They don't actually remind me of potato wedges. I would say more like cheese wedges if you really want to call them wedges. 

They could very easily be apple pie pieces. Or given that we're coming on Halloween, why not call them candy corns?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^It was the first thing that came to my mind . But those are all great suggestions for the next flatiron thread.


----------



## skywade (Jan 16, 2005)

Atlanta has one too.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg:

Chilehaus, built 1922-24









Deichtorcenter


----------



## Mr Wolf (Sep 11, 2002)

Some examples in Valencia, Spain:

Cortes boulevard building:
















Merle building:
















San Vicente building:
















Sorolla Center:


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Here's one from Metro Manila:

Robinsons Equitable Tower


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

A couple of other triangles in NYC that I didn't already mention.

Stop Inn Resturaunt, Woodside, Queens









Intersection of Montgomery Ave and Victory Blvd, Staten Island


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool idea for a thread.

One picture I took in Budapest, don't know the name of the building though.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, Deichtorcenter in Hamburg looks awesome!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

How did I forget this one? :hammer:

ACORN HS of Social Justice, Brooklyn (former RKO Bushwick Theater)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Does this count? The Auckland Town Hall, it is a wedge.









you can see it from above here:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some wedges from Madrid (thanks to jesarm for the photo's)



























And a wedge from Barcelona, the Forum center


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, Deichtorcenter in Hamburg looks awesome!


I prefer the Chilehaus, which is also more popular.


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Here's a fresh take on the form:

Sofitel, Chicago


----------



## Apoc (Sep 2, 2004)

Sentinel/Columbus building in San Francisco


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I lovin' it


----------

